
Noam Chomsky on artificial intelligence and extraterrestrials - tazedsoul
http://imagination.ucsd.edu/_wp/podcast/a-conversation-with-noam-chomsky-linguistics-seti-cognitive-science-artificial-intelligence/
======
datameta
Insightful cross-disciplinary talk for those interested in linguistics and
cognitive science. Chomsky also weighs in on machine learning (at a surface
level) and discusses the efficacy of different modes of education. There is an
interesting debunking of several childhood language learning myths. Engaging
and directed host.

